# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Tiling onto new bathroom brick work & expansion joints

## Garbo

Hey
I'm very new to this site but have found a lot of helpful hints.
im having a crack at re doing the kids bathroom, a couple of questions that I have,if someone could help me with.
I'm  putting a small wall to devide the shower, if i get it build as smooth as possible can i just paint my Laticrate hydro ban water proofing straight onto the brick work then tile that or do i need to render 1st?. Does anyone know what to grout with so you dont need to use silicone in expansion joints.
Anyones thoughts would be appreciated.

----------

